
Self Replicating C code - kqr2
http://www.azillionmonkeys.com/qed/self.html
======
joe_the_user
What would be harder is producing code of this sort that does not contain
repetition within itself or producing a library function which would output
the entire source-code of an executable.

For the latter, I suspect you'd need: Ruby, A special C compiler, or Assembler

